

Now Asm.js Is Available for JXcore Applications - 2a0c40
http://oguzbastemur.blogspot.com/2015/02/now-asmjs-is-available-for-nodejs.html

======
cookrn
JXcore, for those who are unaware (like I was), is a multithreaded fork of
Node.js.

[http://jxcore.com/home/](http://jxcore.com/home/)

~~~
cpeterso
And includes Mozilla's SpiderMonkey as an alternative to V8.

------
Touche
Really awesome! I guess the reason to do this is basically portability?

~~~
Millennium
It's not so much portability as optimization. Valid asm.js is also valid
JavaScript, so it can run in V8 unmodified, but it runs without the asm.js
modifications.

